# the state has not been called



## KJC-56

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die derzeit laufende US Wahl. Man hört immer wieder den obigen Satz oder auch „The race is still uncalled“ oder “too early to call”

Mir ist klar, dass es bedeutet, dass das Wahlergebnis (in einem Staat) noch nicht feststeht. Aber wie genau würde man den Satz ins Deutsche übersetzen?

the state has not been called = das Ergebnis in diesem Staat steht noch nicht fest

Gibt es eine Übersetzung, die vielleicht näher an der englischen Formulierung ist?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

...ist noch nicht entschieden?

Siehe hier:
_Bis der Staat offiziell entschieden ist, könnte es also noch ein paar Tage dauern._


----------



## Demiurg

Was ist die genau Bedeutung von "called" hier?  Das dass Ergebnis noch nicht "abgerufen" wurde oder eher sowas wie "claimed"?


----------



## ManniSmith

Hallo,
call sehe ich hier eher als "ausrufen" im Sinne von (ein Ergebnis) verkünden.


----------



## elroy

It's literally about the result being announced, but the main message being conveyed is that the result has been determined.


----------



## kalamazoo

As elroy says, it means that the results have been determined.  However, until 100% of the votes are in, it means that the "caller" (usually a TV channel or a newspaper or similar entities) has determined that the results are so strong that only one outcome is possible.  Of course this isn't always true.  Right now in the US, neither the NY Times nor the Washington Post has called Arizona for instance, but I think the Associated Press has called Arizona for Biden already.


----------



## ManniSmith

Wenn es um eine sinngemäße Übersetzung geht, stimme ich @elroy zu ( #2)


----------



## Hutschi

We have two cases:

1. with "not":

It is not been called - es ist noch nicht entschieden. - this works well. Also: Das Ergebnis ist noch offen. - This is well enough and exact.

2. Without "not": The positive case is not so clear.

Es ist entschieden. It has to be clear from context, that this is not meant in an absolute sense.
It is used in different reports.

I found: US-Wahlen - Live-Ticker: Trump fällt zurück, Biden überholt in Schlüsselstaat
Der Bundesstaat *Michigan* zählt wie berichtet immer noch Wahlzettel aus, auch wenn US-Medien den Staat schon am Mittwochabend deutscher Zeit Joe Biden *zugeschlagen *haben.

I think this is rather good. It is clear in the sense "almost"=clear enough when considering laws of probability.


----------



## kalamazoo

Calling here means a firm prediction that the 'caller' stands behind. Eventually the state will certify the results. At that point, you wouldn't use the word 'call' any more. "Call" in the sense being discussed means a firm prediction or projection.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

kalamazoo said:


> Calling here means a firm prediction that the 'caller' stands behind. Eventually the state will certify the results. At that point, you wouldn't use the word 'call' any more. "Call" in the sense being discussed means a firm prediction or projection.


Also bedeutet "call": ›(das wahrscheinliche Ergebnis) ausrufen‹?


ManniSmith said:


> Hallo,
> call sehe ich hier eher als "ausrufen" im Sinne von (ein Ergebnis) verkünden.


----------



## kalamazoo

"call" here is a statement of firm belief. If the NY Times " calls" the election for Biden, it means that they have concluded that Biden will definitely win, not just that he is likely to win.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

kalamazoo said:


> "call" here is a statement of firm belief. If the NY Times " calls" the election for Biden, it means that they have concluded that Biden will definitely win, not just that he is likely to win.


Hm, dann stelle ich die Frage nochmal anders. Woraus ist diese Formulierung entstanden? Welches Bild steht dahinter? Jemand, der das wahrscheinliche Ergebnis (aus)ruft? Oder was ist sonst die Erklärung für dieses "call"? Ist das bekannt oder ist es im Nebel der Geschichte verborgen?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Also bedeutet "call": ›(das wahrscheinliche Ergebnis) ausrufen‹?


Ja, wörtlich bedeutet es die _Verkündung _des Ergebnisses. Hier ist es aber übertragen gemeint uns es bedeutet einfach, dass das Ergebnis faktisch _feststeht_, wie @kalamazoo erklärt hat.


----------



## kalamazoo

Calling the election for candidate X is a strong statement, not just an expression of probability.  It means, we, the Associated Press (for example) firmly believe that X is the winner, with no doubts.  We have decided X is the winner.  Even though not all the results are in yet, we think there is enough information to say this definitively.  I have no idea where this usage comes from though.


----------



## ManniSmith

Dies erinnert mich an den Sinn von "küren".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

> The meaning of "a call" is a judgement. […] This phrase was mostly used in sport during the 1860s. Especially in baseball where the umpire often needs to make a decision.
> Since the 1960s it has been used when discussing the outcome of elections. When you make a call, you provide a definitive decision. In elections that have a very small margin it is sometimes considered too close to predict a winner before it is over. It is said that the phrase was first used by CBS in 1962.
> Source: theidioms.com


Und:
ON LANGUAGE;  Too Close to Call (Published 1996)

Warum muss ich alles selber suchen?


----------



## Hutschi

kalamazoo said:


> "call" here is a statement of firm belief. If the NY Times " calls" the election for Biden, it means that they have concluded that Biden will definitely win, not just that he is likely to win.


I agree.

They concluded that he will definitely win means he will win with  a high degree of probability. 
In German I would say "dass er sehr wahrscheinlich gewinnen wird". (coll. style, not scientific style.)


What is "likely" in English? does it exclude 99% probability? Or is it included? 

---
If someone has 50% of all voices he will win for sure, even if there are 45% open 
But as I saw that was not the case in all cases.

So there were different estimates by different sources.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie wär's mit "to call sth. - Anspruch erheben auf"?


----------



## Hutschi

Das würde theoretisch funktionieren, aber es stimmt nicht. Anspruch erheben können nur die Kandidaten oder Parteien.

"Call" geht aber von den Medien oder von den Wahlgremien aus.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Anspruch erheben können nur die Kandidaten oder Parteien.


Ja, Du hast recht.

Möglich wäre also z.B. "Trump calls the victory in spite of .......... ."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Wie wär's mit "to call sth. - Anspruch erheben auf"?





JClaudeK said:


> calls the victory


Hm, existiert diese Kollokation überhaupt? Es geht doch eigentlich um "to call a *state*". Man könnte es paraphrasieren als: "to make a decision concerning a state", siehe #16, wobei das aber natürlich nicht wörtlich zu nehmen ist, denn die Entscheidung wird am Ende von den Behörden getroffen (in Deutschland: das amtliche Endergebnis wird verkündet).



Hutschi said:


> I found: US-Wahlen - Live-Ticker: Trump fällt zurück, Biden überholt in Schlüsselstaat
> Der Bundesstaat *Michigan* zählt wie berichtet immer noch Wahlzettel aus, auch wenn US-Medien den Staat schon am Mittwochabend deutscher Zeit Joe Biden *zugeschlagen *haben.


_Einen Staat einem Kandidaten zuschlagen_:
Das dürfte eine passende Übersetzung sein.

Edit:
_Einen der Kandidaten als Sieger in einem Staat ausrufen_
ist eine weitere Möglichkeit:


> Sein Herausforderer Biden kommt nach jetzigem Stand auf mindestens 253 Wahlleute. Wird der Bundesstaat Arizona hinzugerechnet, in dem einige Medien Biden bereits zum Sieger ausgerufen haben, sind es 264.
> US-Sender unterbrechen Trump-Rede


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wie wär's mit "to call sth. - Anspruch erheben auf"?


Nein, das passt nicht. _The state has been called _bedeutet,  dass das Rennen in diesem Staat entschieden ist, dass die vorliegenden Resultate verlässlich genug sind, um zu sagen, wer dort gewonnen hat, unabhängig ob einer der Kandidaten den Sieg auch beansprucht.


----------



## KJC-56

Vielen Dank für die interessante Diskussion zu dem Thema. Ich denke fast, dass “einen Kandidaten zum Sieger ausrufen” die beste Übersetzung ist.

Jake  Tapper hat zum Beispiel gerade vor ein paar Minuten gesagt:

People have been eager for us to make calls even before we were ready to do so.


----------



## Hutschi

KJC-56 said:


> “einen Kandidaten zum Sieger ausrufen”


Das war dann die Wortwahl nach der Entscheidung. Die Nachrichtensender haben Biden zum Wahlsieger ausgerufen (called),
Der Tagesspiegel: Biden zum neuen US-Präsidenten ausgerufen - Trump erkennt Sieg nicht an


> Herausforderer gewinnt Pennsylvania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden zum neuen US-Präsidenten ausgerufen
Click to expand...


In Deutsch funktioniert das gut, wenn der Kandidat gewonnen hat.

Wie funktioniert es für den einzelnen Bundesstaat?

Er wurde in Pennsylvania ausgerufen. (Ausrufen erfordert eigentlich ein Objekt. Welches könnte man nehmen? ... Zum Sieger des Bundeslandes"?


----------



## Hutschi

US-Wahl 2020: Biden gewinnt Präsidentenwahl
Ein neuer Anglizismus - oder Amerikanismus (?)

"callen"

SZ (Süddeutsche Zeitung) US-Wahl 2020: Biden gewinnt Präsidentenwahl


> Es dauert dann nur Minuten, bis die anderen Sender nachziehen: ABC, NBC, CBS und Fox *callen *Pennsylvania.



Keine ganz dumme Lösung. Nicht unklug.

Es gibt ja kein richtig gut geeignetes deutsches Wort, das für alle Fälle, die vorkommen, gut funktioniert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Die Nachrichtensender haben Biden zum Wahlsieger ausgerufen (called),


Ja, diese Kollokation ("to call the winner") gibt es offensichtlich auch:


> Joe Biden Has Been Called The Winner Of The US Election.
> Joe Biden Has Been Called The Winner Of The US Election



Aber eigentlich geht es ja um "to call a state":


Schlabberlatz said:


> Einen der Kandidaten als Sieger in einem Staat ausrufen


Das mag etwas lang sein im Vergleich zum Original, ist mMn aber deutlich besser als „callen“.


Hutschi said:


> Keine ganz dumme Lösung. Nicht unklug.


Ich halte es eher für ›Denglisch‹. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich das durchsetzen wird, schließlich ist nur alle vier Jahre Wahl.

Eine weitere Variante:


> Prognosen von wichtigen Nachrichtenmedien in den USA beenden die Zeit der Unsicherheit - zumindest vorläufig: Sie haben Präsidentschaftskandidat Joe Biden übereinstimmend *zum Sieger im* Schlüssel*staat* Pennsylvania *erklärt*.
> Joe Biden besiegt Donald Trump




Weiter unten in dem Artikel findet sich noch eine Erläuterung:


> Offiziell - vergleichbar etwa mit dem "vorläufigen amtlichen Endergebnis" einer Bundestagswahl - ist die Verkündung des Wahlergebnisses durch CNN und AP nicht. Allerdings ist dieses Vorgehen in den USA üblich, wo die Ergebnisse von Präsidentschaftswahlen in den einzelnen Bundesstaaten von den großen Medienorganisationen verfolgt und verkündet werden. Das amtliche, offizielle Wahlergebnis wird noch einige Zeit auf sich warten lassen.
> Joe Biden besiegt Donald Trump


Ja, in Deutschland läuft es wirklich ganz anders. Die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Bundesländer sind nur wenig interessant, schließlich gibt es das System mit den Wahlmännern hier nicht. (Außerdem geht die Auszählung viel schneller, zum Glück.)

Edit:
Eine weitere Variante:
_Einen Staat einem Kandidaten zuschreiben_:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende: CNN ruft Joe Biden als gewählten Präsidenten der USA aus. Der Sender schreibt dem Demokraten den umkämpften Bundesstaat Pennsylvania zu. Dort sind 20 Wahlleute zu vergeben und Biden liegt damit mit 273 Wahlleuten uneinholbar in Führung.
> +++ 23:29 Trumps Twitterpause ist beendet +++


Die beste Variante? Hier ist ›Staat‹ Objekt, so wie "state" Objekt in "to call a state" ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, diese Kollokation ("to call the winner") gibt es offensichtlich auch:


Mir ging es weniger um die Kollokation als um den Ausdruck:

Zwei Formen von "called":

1. als Erläuterung zu "ausgerufen" (originalsprachlicher Ausdruck zur Erläuterung, weil der deutsche nicht genau genug ist).
2.  als Anglizismus/Amerikanismus (Verwendung von "callen" im deutsch Deklinationssystem ohne deutsche Erläuterung.)

Ich habe nicht beurteilt, was besser ist, sondern gezeigt, was aktuell von großen Nachrichtenagenturen verwendet wird.

Edit: Zusatz: "Called" sollte hier als Erläuterung dienen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Wenn man etwas Kurzes braucht, könnte man vielleicht ›zuweisen‹ nehmen, basierend auf ›(jemandem) zuschreiben‹ (#26):
Es dauert dann nur Minuten, bis die anderen Sender nachziehen: ABC, NBC, CBS und Fox weisen Pennsylvania zu. (Abgewandeltes Zitat aus #25.)

Wenn es um den Wahlsieger geht (d. h. darum, wer als Präsident ausgerufen wird), dann funktioniert das natürlich nicht. Man braucht da einen anderen Begriff.



Hutschi said:


> Ich habe nicht beurteilt, was besser ist, sondern gezeigt, was aktuell von großen Nachrichtenagenturen verwendet wird.


Ein Sebastian Gierke verwendet diesen Begriff [„callen“] am Samstagabend im Live-Ticker. Wahrscheinlich ist das irgendso’n Praktikant, der das Pech hatte, am Wochenende Dienst zu haben … wo die Lektoren, falls die SZ noch welche hat, schon Wochenende haben. [schon frei haben; nicht arbeiten müssen]

Keine Ahnung, ob dieser Herr Gierke wirklich ein Praktikant ist oder nicht, ich habe absichtlich überspitzt formuliert. Ich wollte andeuten: Ein einziger Beleg, noch dazu aus einem Live-Ticker, hat keine große Aussagekraft.

Edit:
Gekürzt wegen Missverständnis.

Edit 2:


Hutschi said:


> 1. als Erläuterung zu "ausgerufen" (originalsprachlicher Ausdruck zur Erläuterung, weil der deutsche nicht genau genug ist).


Ja, "called" als Erläuterung in Klammern ist natürlich in Ordnung. Im Tagesspiegel-Ticker (Link aus #24) kann ich das aber nicht finden:


> *Biden zum neuen US-Präsidenten ausgerufen*
> Der demokratische Präsidentschaftskandidat Joe Biden hat nach Erhebungen und  Prognosen von US-Medien die Wahl in den USA gewonnen.*  Das berichteten die Nachrichtenagentur AP und mehrere US-Sender am Samstag  übereinstimmend.*
> Trump will laut "Fox News" friedliche Machtübergabe ermöglichen


Eintrag vom 7.11. um 17:27 Uhr.
Wurde es nachträglich geändert?


----------

